

How to: disrupt television - derekflanzraich
http://www.derekflanzraich.com/2010/05/how-to-disrupt-television/

======
derekflanzraich
Part summary, part prediction-- this is an attempt at capturing what's
happening with the future of TV. An app store for your TV? Streaming live
events online? Better UI? Smarter ads? Social integration? What're your ideas
on how to disrupt TV?

